
DefendCrypto.org - madars
https://avc.com/2019/05/defendcrypto-org/
======
verdverm
Except they are securities as the public perceives them and the SEC defines
them by the Howey test created by the Supreme Court. Doesn't matter how any
given project wants or intends them to be used.

